# My Humidor's



## kutzy33 (Apr 25, 2010)

Check out my babies.:cowboyic9:


----------



## kutzy33 (Apr 25, 2010)

here are more...


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Very nice collection, and a beautiful humi too!


----------



## anjoga (Mar 23, 2010)

Wow, nice! Everybody has such nice humidor's and sticks. It sure makes my "My new humidor" thread look pathetic!


----------



## J Daly (Apr 14, 2010)

Gorgeous! Allow me to wipe the drool from my keyboard now.


----------



## DoctaJ (Aug 10, 2007)

kutzy33 said:


> here are more...


Wow, Monte and Cohiba heaven right there :nod:


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

anjoga said:


> Wow, nice! Everybody has such nice humidor's and sticks. It sure makes my "My new humidor" thread look pathetic!


we all have to start somewhere. i personally don't have very many highend smokes yet but i will start to build up a stock.


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

Wow! im very impressed with your humi and smokes! very nice selection!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Great collection.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice stash Bill. Don't forget to post an intro in the New Puffer Fish Forum Eh!


----------



## bbrodnax (Apr 24, 2010)

Sweet stash.


----------



## chavalozvi (Apr 27, 2010)

Great collection my man, those montecristo's look mighty tastee.


----------



## Cisco Kid H2 (Jan 15, 2009)

Awesome array of sticks.


----------



## kutzy33 (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words guys.

Here is one of me and my 25 new friends.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

You have way better friends then me. I want to meet the Bolivars.


----------



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

I must say, you have great taste in cigars and humidors. (I have one that looks just like yours.) :beerchug::beerchug::beerchug:


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

kutzy33 said:


> here are more...


I shouldn't have looked at this so early in the morning. Now I'm dying for a smoke and must wait until later this evening. :hurt:


----------



## kutzy33 (Apr 25, 2010)

cheese said:


> I must say, you have great taste in cigars and humidors. (I have one that looks just like yours.) :beerchug::beerchug::beerchug:


We do have the same taste...I just ordered some *Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles. *


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

kutzy33 said:


> Check out my babies.:cowboyic9:


Making me drool!!! Looks like a very nice collection. Enjoy going through that stash my friend.


----------



## Dr. Nick (Jan 12, 2010)

Drools...... Mmmmmmmmmm CC goodness.


----------



## kutzy33 (Apr 25, 2010)

I love your signature Dr. Nick.


----------

